# Would you like to see DFI in India with there Motherboard



## quad master (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi All

Our Friend Darklord started this small effort in convincing people at DFI 
that many people are intrested in DFI Lanparty Series of Motherboard.

Here:- *www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11651

DFI has gr8 Overclockable motherboards.

You all must have heard about the gr8
DFI LanParty NF4 Sli-DR
DFI Lanperty UT Ultra-D

Based on the NF4 Chipset for AMD Socket 939 Processors.
Dfi are not only gr8 at AMD but also gr8 at Intel Motherboards.

We want to make DFI aware that people here in India are aware of the
Gr8 Motherboards from DFI and are willing to purchase it.

We have requested the employee's at DFI to come to India with
there gr8 Motherboard.

You too can help in this effort but taking some time and voting for DFI
if you are intrested to see them here.

Or else you can also post straight on the DFI Street forums.

Lets show DFI there India also has people crazy for DFI.

Please guys help us bringing DFI to India so we all can have there 
excellent range of DFI Motherboards here.


----------



## darklord (Jul 11, 2005)

DFI Boards are insane overclockers.
The world record of 500HTT is held on DFI.

Thats is the ONLY board that support 4.0V on Vdimm

Yeah it is more suitable for extreme overclockers.

Whats more ,the PCI ,PC-Ex slots, CPU HSF retension bracket,SATA ports and all plastic items on the board are bright yellow and are UV reactive...Great for Case Modders.

even though it is for Overclockers and modders,that definately doesnt disqualify it from the normal user [stock speeds] group.It works like charm at stock too.
Also this board is designed by the Legendary Oskar Wu.

the board layout is also extremely well though after.

Simply check this board out on DFI site.


----------



## quad master (Jul 11, 2005)

You can check DFI range of Motherboards here.

*www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_product_...=US&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP UT&INDEX_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

*www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_product_...=US&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP UT&INDEX_TYPE=MB&SITE=US

These DFI Motherboards have created records and are the best NF4 Solutions in the world.

And not to forget these board is designed by the Legendary Oskar Wu.

Also check the amount of awards won by these motherboards here
*www.dfi.com.tw/Press/awards_list_by_type_us.jsp?PAGE_TYPE=US&ARCHIVED_FLAG=N&INDEX_TYPE=MB&SITE=US


----------



## mamba (Jul 11, 2005)

customer likes 2 b spoilt with choices . customer is king . DFI is brilliant .    

all these things point 2 the necessity of DFI launching there boards here in india ( add abit 2 the list )

newayz , they r located so near 2 india , they wont have problemz in transportaion even if they decide against manufacturing here

n with companies like asus n gigabyte already here n selling well , i dont understand the reason y they rnt here yet


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 11, 2005)

I am soooo glad that I will be getting a DFI mobo for my new system soon


----------



## quad master (Jul 11, 2005)

@icecoolz - Yet DFI hasent said anything about comming here , just keeping my fingers crossed.

More Votes are required as i am thinking of pointing 
these polls on the DFI Street Forums.

Digit Members participation is required , Guys please vote.

Digit has more than 5K members expecting atleast 50 Votes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2005)

whats the use of higly over clockabel motherboard, 

first they wont sale a lot, due to high price, 

second we don't need highly over clockable motherboards here, what we need is cheap & good quality motherboard, of which the drivers R easily available

if they come to indian market they will fail


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 11, 2005)

What i personally think is bulk of computer user refrain from tweaking their hardware.
I completely agrees with gxsaurav.
What we need hear is good hardware in budget of people.


----------



## funkymonkey (Jul 12, 2005)

well go buy yourself a foxconn then.
Its already available and cheap.
What do you mean whats the need of that?
I dont know about here but you will find dedicated overclockers here in India too. I want DFI here. And yes i am overclocker.
By the way DFI dosent cost a bomb compared to its rivals. It costs same as other boards. little more not much.
I see soo many people buying A8n-E and A8n SLI here in India. If there is market for those motherboards here means there is market for DFI. 
DFI were in India upto 2 years ago. They were successful. Its only the dispute with distributors that forced DFI to leave India. And at that time their mobos were considerably cheaper than ASUS and better performing and overclockers too.
I have owned DFI mobos in past and i would love to own them.
There is plenty of choices for value users.
If you are not overclocker then its fine, but if you dont do something that dosent mean that others dont wana do it. 
If you think there are no overclockers and tweakers in India head over to TE. You will be shocked.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 12, 2005)

woah!! i own a DFI mobo so i would definately want 
to see DFI in india


----------



## funkymonkey (Jul 12, 2005)

Well that is the place where 90% of the people are enthusiast so you will get lots of ocing results, experiments there. I replied to gxsaurav, who thinks its not needed here. 
And no ocing is not inventing a wheel but its a skill and yes i am proud of my skills in this field.
I have a A64 3000+ runnign at 2.93 Ghz, that too using the resources that are available in India. why i shouldnt be proud?


----------



## mail2and (Jul 12, 2005)

I have an 1800+ running at 1.53 ghz and still running windows/ubuntu.... err not exactly running.... but yeah ... 

what are u so proud of? Numbers? sheesh! obsession!


----------



## funkymonkey (Jul 12, 2005)

yes, i am proud of my nos. Anything wrong in that?
And yes its obsession for me. Thats who i am. Always trying to get every last juice out of my system.

The point is there is something out there thats better than what we get here. We have achance to atleast try to bring it to india. Thats the whole point behind Quad starting this thread. Lets stick to that.


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 12, 2005)

//Our Friend Darklord started this small effort in convincing people at DFI 
that many people are intrested in DFI Lanparty Series of Motherboard. //

Is this a joke? DFI can go take a flying leap.. Considering India will be a larger computer market than the US in 20 years. It already is a larger market in Asia and is on a scale not even comparable to most European countries and especially eastern European countries. 

No one should convince a company to make good business decisions, If they are smart they will make them themselves. 

In a few years they will be making mother boards locally as the expertise ramps up so it is better if the Riff Raff stays away.

Yes funkymonkey.... So you spend a godly amount of time and effort to wring out a few extra mhz's... Now does that let you work better? gain you more money? Give you an edge over the competition??
Yes I play with systems too, its a hobby.. Or to learn.. For anything serious I stick to stock and reliability. Not that stock is guaranteed


----------



## quad master (Jul 12, 2005)

Guys i dont want you all to start a fight here.
Please keep this thread out of any flaming issues.

All you have to do is just place your views if you are intrested in the DFI or not thats it.

Dont start flaming Please its a request.
This poll will be submited on the DFI Street forums for them to show if people are intrested here in India.

Also DFI Motherboards are not costly that it will burn a hole in ur pocket.

As funky said if people here are purchasing ASUS A8N-E & A8N-Sli then people will also get a DFI.

I know that here very few percent of population overclocks there system and many people prefer to run there system at stock speed.
But what if later people understand the benefits of overclocking and
would like to give it a try then there is nothing better than a DFI.

Guys i just wanted your help in the polls thats it.

Please stop flaming if people overclock or not.
A DFI is also a gr8 motherboard for people running there systems at stock speed.

@AlienTech
If you feel that this is a joke then you are probably 
wrong bro as he approached DFI Employees to 
convince them that there are people here intrested
in there Motherboards.



> So you spend a godly amount of time and effort to wring out a few extra mhz's... Now does that let you work better? gain you more money? Give you an edge over the competition??


Is a increase of 1.13Ghz over stock speed just few Mhz for you.
Imagine the fun of getting a 3000+ for Rs 8000
and enjoying the benefits of a processor speed 
which is not even released by AMD.

Currently AMD has max speed of 2.8Ghz.

Why would you want to spend money on costly processors when 
you can purchase the cheapest one and get the performance of the 
costliest one.

Thats what seperates a normal user from a overclockers.
Overclocking involves risk but not if done safetly.

And when it comes to overclocking the DFI motherboards are designed
in such a way that it  no way limits the overclock and you can extract 
every last bit of juice from it.

Also if you are not aware the advantage of a DFI Nf4 Ultra-D over ASUS A8N-E is that even if DFI Ultra-D is a nf4 Ultra motherboard it has 
- 2xPCI-E x16 slots , with a simle mod we can use this Ultra Motherboard as a SLi Motherboard
- Possiblility to connect 4 PATA Drivers
- 2 GBit Lan connectors 

Are there any such advantages in any of the NF4 Ultra Motherboards available here in India


----------



## darklord (Jul 12, 2005)

> all these things point 2 the necessity of DFI launching there boards here in india ( add abit 2 the list )



Abit has lost its glory somewhat,since Oskar Wu left them and joined DFI.
Abit have come up with the Fatality series of boar,which are the most expensive boards out there but they are nowhere close to the earlier legends from Abit like the NF7,IS7,IC7 and so on....  



> whats the use of higly over clockabel motherboard,


Well for starters, boards marketed as overclocking friendly boards have generally better built quality as the board has to sustain some stress when the system is overclocked.So in a nutshell, you get a extremely well built board at some extra premium.Most simple example to explain is that of Asus and Mercury.
This DOES NOT mean Asus is inferior to DFI in quality..pls note that. 



> first they wont sale a lot, due to high price,



Doesnt Asus sell like hot cakes even though its expensive and decently overclockable ? :roll: 
On international level DFI prices are pretty much in the same range as Asus.



> second we don't need highly over clockable motherboards here, what we need is cheap & good quality motherboard, of which the drivers R easily available


What has drivers got to do with it ? Isnt the DFI based on NF4 ultra and NF4 SLI ? and afaik drivers for Nforce chipsets are easily available.  



> if they come to indian market they will fail



Care to explain why ????? :roll: 



> What we need hear is good hardware in budget of people.



Does that mean DFI is bad ?  :roll: 



> Yeah, they'll be here for sure... the Indian market is too huge not to be there... just the sheer size...



The market is huge only for chep stuff.  



> what are u so proud of? Numbers? sheesh! obsession!


Forget it,you wont understand...  



> yes, i am proud of my nos. Anything wrong in that?
> And yes its obsession for me. Thats who i am. Always trying to get every last juice out of my system.


You ought to be proud man,2.93 GHz isnt a joke,even i am proud of you.  



> No one should convince a company to make good business decisions, If they are smart they will make them themselves.


You think i dont know that ? firstly, if you dont know the facts, then shut up.I started a thread at DFI street saying, DFI have been making some great boards lately, why are they not available in India anymore as it was here ,few years back.I dint REQUEST them to come here.
I got a +ve reply from the DFI representative there, saying, we will surely take note of that and inform the headquarters.Now what Quad is trying to do is that he is trying to collect some data or opinions to show these DFI people that there exists demand for their products,which MIGHT make them rethink of entering India.Its that plain and simple.
Lastly, i had never offended you, why so much rudeness pal ?  
Peace



> Yes funkymonkey.... So you spend a godly amount of time and effort to wring out a few extra mhz's... Now does that let you work better? gain you more money? Give you an edge over the competition??
> Yes I play with systems too, its a hobby.. Or to learn.. For anything serious I stick to stock and reliability. Not that stock is guaranteed



I wouldnt say that a speed bump f 1.0Ghz+ is exactly A FEW MHZ.
Come on, that guy has achieved something that is worth appreciating.If you cant apprciate that, why make fun of it ?
Moreover Overclocking is a passion.I am equally obsessed with it as funky is,i can understand his excitement.
See dude, taking a 1.8Gig chip to say 2.2 -2.4 is no big deal but 2.8+ IS AN ACHIEVEMENT.Accept it.  

And whats the problem if that guy has shit loads of money and he wishes to blow it off on hardware if that is one of his best hobbies,isnt it basically his problem  on how much to blow ?  

So,i do not wish to fight here with anyone.I have a small request,
Quad has started thread with a specific intention, understand that intention, if you can help,do so, if you dont wish to...move on,dont start flaming for no use..

Period...

Phew !!!!!


----------



## quad master (Jul 12, 2005)

Gr8 post darky , i agree with you.

Digit is a very huge forum comprising for members
from all parts of India. 

So i posted a thread here so that DFI with the help
of this poll might get a idea of number of people 
intrested in there motherboard here.

Guys please forget everything and understand that
it would be gr8 to have motherboards from DFI here.

No matter if you run it at stock speed or overclock it
The build quality of there motherboards is gr8.

*Added Later*
You know guys way back in Jan 2005 , i was also one of the many Indians
that liked sytems to run at stock speed and later i realized how 
overclocking helped the processors running at less speed can be clocked 
to run at higher speed.

Overclocking saves money and it also full of excitement & also risk but not if done correctly.

DFI is a masterpeice when it comes to overclocking.

The components used on that motherboard are choosed that they should 
handle the pressure when overclocked so makes a gr8 buy for people 
even if you plan to run it at stock speed.

Hope to expect a +ve support from you.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 12, 2005)

well i belive that we should have more companies in india which are not already there. Many of these companies have this opinion that india is still not a mature enough market for their products....
But
thats where they are wrong.............theres a niche market in india for all types of computing products, jus lilke DFi will not have a large market but there will be one in the coming time.....

At one time people never upgraded their computers for 5 years and now the trend is changing and with more companies ther ewill be more competition and hence more benefit to the end consumer.


----------



## quad master (Jul 12, 2005)

Many Companies like

Motherboard area
ABit , ChainTech , AOpen etc....

Ram
OCZ , GSkill , Giel , Patriot 

PowerSupply
Enermaxx , OCZ etc...

GPU 
NVida:- BFG 
Ati:- HIS , BBA , Sapphire , Gigabyte

Loads of other compaines can come.

Currently if many companies come here there will be a gr8 choice for us here while buying new hardware.

Why dont these companies come here.
So there will be a competition and prices might be lowered and so everyone might be able to get quality products here itself in India with local warranty


----------



## magnet (Jul 12, 2005)

i dont know..why r ppl fighting or going against the company...i heard dfi name earlier..but cam to know abt its power now........

 the only thing i guess if they come here is that h/w mobo will becom mor cheaperas 4 quality products we hav jus 2 companies.....msi and asus.........so its better to support and  bring them so prices reduce and v get the benefit....


----------



## quad master (Jul 12, 2005)

Guys please stop discussing on any other think.

Just think it would be nice to have a Company like
DFI bring there Motherboards here.

Currently there are only ASUS and MSI here.
But if DFI come here there will be more competition here and might happen that prices might drop of the 
products selling the same motherboards.

Please dont argue keep this topic to only DFI Motherboard.

Your help with the polls would be of gr8 help.
Just contibute a few seconds and poll.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 12, 2005)

ok this is a silly argument that people are having w.r.t OCing and blah blah. Its a simple thread. Let's have DFI over here. And people go on abt OCing and blah blah...cut it out geez! If you dont wanna OC then plz dont! I for one am all for the DFI mobo's being available here. Who knows ? perhaps people dont OC much cos quality boards such as DFI's arent available here. U never know. How does a simple thread such a DFI in India become a economical survey ?? Don't like it ? Dont want it ? Dont care ? Then say exactly so and move on man! You got my vote for DFI being in India mate.


----------



## funkymonkey (Jul 12, 2005)

I just wrote to DFI sales division.
Lets see what they have to say. I have writted inquiring their requirements for distributorship and if they hav any plans. They have replied earlier within 48 hours whenever i wrote them email. So i am hopeful this time too. Lets see what happens.


----------



## darklord (Jul 12, 2005)

That would be a step in the right direction Funky.
Lets see what their reply is....


----------



## theraven (Jul 13, 2005)

god damn i just didnt bother abt this thread and its come to this
ok enough ... people who don't understand stop posting here..
ya'll want a discussion on overclockin or no i'll start another topic for u ..
STICK to this one ...
u want dfi or  u dont want dfi 
simple poll
u have something to say start another thread
u wanna flame ? leave this forum. .. do it elsewhere
i see another person bickering here abt anything im puttin u on a FREE warning TAG and i aint removing it
jjeeeezz overclocking and economics ? WTF is wrong with ya'll ?


----------



## sunmysore (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, i wnt a DFI...wait..i alerady ahve a DFI nf4 

Heh...but there are many eager people in India who'd want them....

High end mobos might not sell well, they they DO sell. I know many people here in Mysore, who have high end stuff like the ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe or the A8N-E, or OCZ RAMs Antec PSU, etc etc......

What the heck....just come here and sell those mobos...we have enough buyers for you, DFI


----------



## funkymonkey (Jul 13, 2005)

Whats wrong with you guys?
I just told 1 person to see the place.
There are many places where you will see ocers.
I dont see many here. Whats wrong with you. I dont own TE. I am member there just like here. I have never even spoken a word about it till now. Not like many openly advertising their own blogs and forums.
I just wanted to tell that guy there are overclockers here. And surely there are more of them at TE.
This is magazine forum so obviously there are more general users here.
In US. there are many forums. Look at AT its a hug community specialising in great reviews and sell/buy forums. Extremoverclocking and Xtremesystems  for die hard extreme overclockers.
So there is 1 such indian community of enthusiast.
All you guys are doing is continue to take topic away from the aim of thread by posting such things.
And what do you call flaming? 
1 Mod has replied perfrectly on this same page. There is no need for you to say that again.


----------



## quad master (Jul 13, 2005)

Guys please stop fighting. 

Please forget everything & discuss only on the purpose of this thread.

Forget the OCers in India and Abroad.

I just wanted people to vote here if they are intrested in DFI comming here.

Please guys dont discuss anything else but only
If you would like to see DFI here or not.

I am gr8ful to those people have voted in favour of DFI comming here , let DFI realize that there are
many Indians intrested here.

[Mods i am sorry for this flaming going here but , i did not wanted this thread to shape up like this , all
i wanted was peoples votes and what they think of 
DFI]


----------



## theraven (Jul 13, 2005)

1) you may all read siggie rules to clarify what is allowed and what isn't
2) why are u bringin other sites int he picture ?
if i want i can very well go ahead and start namin and blaming ... but the fact is i dun care and im sure neither of u do 
for arguments sake everyones gettin carried away.
we can argue on *********.net and ***********.com and what happened and who did what, but the fact is blame it on who did it and not everyone. try and be grown up abt it .
3) why are u bringin ppl and things not involoved in ur kiddish brawl/bickering ?

above i speak not to 1 person or 1 set of people .. but everyone who replied after my post

for the sake of fairness i'll ask a mod who is NOT "advertising" ANY site in his siggie to clean this topic ....

u guys just put me in a fix .. if i warn anyone of u .. i know what the buzz is going to be ....so i'm gonna let someone else do the dirty work here

but be forewarned no further warning can/will be given on this regard ... be it by me or anyone other mod...
so stop it now ...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 13, 2005)

j33zu$ Freakin' Chr|$t ! Popcorn stuff going on over peanut matter. (plz don't ban me)

I will be more thn delighted to have DFI over to India. I don't claim to have first-hand knowledge of these boards, but when I went to research before buying a NF4 mobo, I came accross many reviews that placed DFI lanparty mobo on top. But I was disappointed to learn it wasn't avaiable in India no more. So settled for Asus.
But I am concerned that since dfi is like an enthusiast product, initially the freakin' dealers will ask more money since they say they have to order it for me.


----------



## Deep (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,
I have deleted all unrelated replies because I feel that the thread was moving away from the topic...

I request everyone to stick to the topic and not get into any flame war which will endup in nothing..

And about adding site / blog / forum links in sugnature...there is no restriction over that, you can add it but advertising in the post is not allowed and is against forum rules.

If you find anyone doing that then just PM me, i will take care of him...

I hope this clears up everything. 

Thanks & Regards,
Deep


----------



## darklord (Jul 13, 2005)

Well instead of deleting posts, delete the thread only naa.

Well mods, members are openly,heavily advertising about oobertech, no one has a problem,a friend of mine, funky just mentions TE, everybody has a problem ???

Hmm why not ban all members who are from TE, that would serve the purpose of stopping all fights isnt it ?


----------



## darklord (Jul 13, 2005)

After this post, i surely will be removed from thsi forums.Go ahead do it,
But please dont forget to rename Digit forums as,

"Oobertech Forums"


----------



## Deep (Jul 13, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> Well instead of deleting posts, delete the thread only naa.
> 
> Well mods, members are openly,heavily advertising about oobertech, no one has a problem,a friend of mine, funky just mentions TE, everybody has a problem ???
> 
> Hmm why not ban all members who are from TE, that would serve the purpose of stopping all fights isnt it ?



I dont care if the member belongs to TE or Oobertech or any forum..for me rules are rules, if i see anyone breaking them, i will just warn the person with friendly warning and then strict action...

btw about your other reply, there is no reason to remove you or any member without any fault..i havent seen u breaking any rules nor you have any warnings..so why to worry  

Digit is always going to be digit, and trust me on that, i wont let the spammers in 

Fore more discussions on Oober and TE, just PM me but please do not 
continue here 

So now coming back to the topic..

DFI...


----------



## darklord (Jul 14, 2005)

Fair enough...


----------



## quraid (Aug 27, 2005)

I am planning to buy a new comp and went searching high and low for the Lanparty Ultra D. except they told me that it i no longer available in here. Holy Corvus. thats the very best board out there. i don't know about others, but i want it. i want my DFI. i must have my DFI.
even if i have to pester a friend to bring it from abroad.
otherwise i'll have to settle for MSI Neo4 Platinum and that will break my heart.

so count me in.

Regards
Rick.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 27, 2005)

quraid said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a new comp and went searching high and low for the Lanparty Ultra D. except they told me that it i no longer available in here. Holy Corvus. thats the very best board out there. i don't know about others, but i want it. i want my DFI. i must have my DFI.
> even if i have to pester a friend to bring it from abroad.
> otherwise i'll have to settle for MSI Neo4 Platinum and that will break my heart.
> 
> ...



This is quite a dead project, I assume?
And, DFIs aren't the best boards in the World. It's only that a few crazy
OC'ers have made their furtune. The so-called 'best' DFIs have plenty of
problems of their own. Their chipset cooler is no better than any named
competition. So, if you want to be one of those OC'ers, go jump into that
DFI bandwagon. Otherwise, play wise and go for ASUS A8N-SLI Premium.
Even MSI boards are facing many difficult-to-deal-with problems like
Dual-Core compatibility, memory issues and the infamous 7800GTX problem.

The only thing I like about DFI boards is that they come with everything
except kitchensink. Not!   

- Yamaraj


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 27, 2005)

DFi is the best when it comes to overclocking.

yes its not for faint hearted.
Its not for those who expect it to run 100 % stable straight out of box.
Its not for the people new to whole A64 experience.
There are soo many options that you need to manually configure to get best out of DFI. Needs lots of time and patience to work with it.

But noone can deny the fact that its the best solution available for overclockers. Once you get the taste of DFI there is no turning back 
i got mine few days ago and loving it.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 27, 2005)

> Their chipset cooler is no better than any named
> competition.


Surely it must be better than asus A8Ne's? My asus fan died a noisy death.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 27, 2005)

After reading all the post i want DFI boards in india soon, so dat i can buy it when i upgrade my computer next year later.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 28, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> > Their chipset cooler is no better than any named
> > competition.
> 
> 
> Surely it must be better than asus A8Ne's? My asus fan died a noisy death.



Ah! This fan thing sure has put an ugly dent to the ASUS brand name, as a
whole. I would never recommend anyone A8N-E or SLI-Deluxe models.
But the A8N-SLI Premium is just too good to be ignored. I seriously hope
that ASUS releases a Premium version of A8N-E too, for this move may
heal many of the ASUS fans' sore points.

- Yamaraj


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 1, 2005)

dont worry. New stock is comming with new fan. Same one that A8N SLI Premium has. its the old stock that had fan problem and asus is giving away free replacement fan to anyone who has purchased A8N-E or a8n sli dlx.


----------



## darklord (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Funky but isnt SLI Premium coming with passive cooling with that heat pipe thing ??


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 3, 2005)

Nah. there are tow versions of A8N SLI premium. 
1 is fanless edition which comes with the heatpipe and other is the chipset fan edition.

see the both.
*www.viperlair.com/images/reviews/cpu_mobo/asus/amd/s939/a8nslipr/mobo.jpg

*www.tbreak.com/reviews/fullimage.php?image=9900


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 3, 2005)

A8N-SLI Premium with the new revised fan is not a retail version, IMHO.
I've seen many pics of the same on the net, which were reviews of an
early alpha version of this board. All retail Premium boards come with the
heatpipe solution, AFAIK.

- Yamaraj


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 3, 2005)

All i  am trying to say is they are sending that fan. Low RPM new design fan as replacement for A8N-E and A8N SLI users.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Good News Guyz DFI is here in chennai @ itdepot. Will post more details on what motherboards have come into the stock soon.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2005)

Antec is doing quite well. Not everyone goes in for antec but it still sells. There are a lot of PC enthusiasts in India...and if those boards get here, there will be more.


----------

